# what is this thing???



## bokcman (Jul 18, 2016)

just found this video
sorry its not a music related or maybe it is lol
who knows

but what is this object???

just made me curious


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It just looks like an IV drip to me.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

This thread has been moved to the community forum from the main forum. Some comments on the possible location of the thread have been removed.


----------



## bokcman (Jul 18, 2016)

yeah but i think the IV thing is a good guess but a little small maybe?


----------

